
Jumpers (2003) - Enthouan
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2003/10/13/jumpers
======
univalent
I really should not have read this article. I don't know what it is about
depression that makes you want to end it all (even though I think about it all
the damn time).

------
unwiredben
This article was the inspiration for the song of the same name by Sleater-
Kinney, as seen at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZA_7FtttRY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZA_7FtttRY)

------
toodlebunions
I believe there is a documentary about this.

~~~
Enthouan
Do you remember the name?

~~~
meepX2
The Bridge
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0799954/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0799954/)

